# Where you have lived and do now



## [email protected] (May 24, 2009)

Well I was looking for a member in Colorado and seen that some of the members have and do live in Co, so it made me think where every one is from and now living, this could help with going out buging where you live and where you have lived. Giveing good buging grond's and helpful hints of catching, time of year to go buging

Im in Colorado P-town

danny


----------



## matt020593 (May 24, 2009)

Leeds/Bradford, UK no mantids in the wild here  .


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2009)

I've lived in the states of IL, KY, and NC. I have spent some time overseas as well. Ive found mantids in all three states. Mostly carolinas, and chinese but in addition to those we have brunners here in NC. I found chinese mantids in Korea too.


----------



## Eldur (May 24, 2009)

I live in Iceland  Not so many exciting insects here, mainly the spiders.

ArkBlue, wow it is difficult to read your posts in that blue color, in some threads I have to click and drag my mouse over your text to be able to read the post, but somehow i can see your text fairly well here but mostly I can not. or maby it´s just my eyes.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2009)

> ArkBlue, wow it is difficult to read your posts in that blue color, in some threads I have to click and drag my mouse over your text to be able to read the post, but somehow i can see your text fairly well here but mostly I can not. or maby it´s just my eyes.


It happens sometimes to me to. :mellow:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 24, 2009)

Chase said:


> It happens sometimes to me to. :mellow:


It's hard to read with the Euphoria skin, but I just drag my cursor over it. Do you use one of the other skins, Ark Blue?


----------



## Katnapper (May 24, 2009)

Eldur said:


> ArkBlue, wow it is difficult to read your posts in that blue color, in some threads I have to click and drag my mouse over your text to be able to read the post, but somehow i can see your text fairly well here but mostly I can not. or maby it´s just my eyes.


I have the same problem with your posts, Danny! :blink: See.... I told you before in a PM, lol!  I always have to highlight your text just to be able to read it. And even then it's still difficult with the small size in this font too. Yeah, it's nice being different.... but truthfully it's a pain trying to read your posts!  (sorry!!!!   )

Edit: Oh.... I'm in Illinois, and I've lived in several towns/cities in Illinois all of my life. (Except for when I was a kid, and would go live with my Dad for a few weeks each summer... Maine, New Hampshire, Connecticut, Kentucky... wherever he was living at the time.)


----------



## gadunka888 (May 25, 2009)

I live in singapore( south east asia). In my 11 years of life i have only seen 6 mantids in the wild.( 1 every 2 years!  so.... no mantis pics of singaporean mantids.....)


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]



ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Well I was looking for a member in Colorado and seen that some of the members have and do live in Co, so it made me think where every one is from and now living, this could help with going out buging where you live and where you have lived. Giveing good buging grond's and helpful hints of catching, time of year to go buging[/SIZE]Im in Colorado P-town
> 
> danny
> 
> Ok now how about this?, and I don't see any dif skin Phil.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 25, 2009)

The box for changing the skin is right at the bottom of the page on the left next to "English."

Oh, and I forgot to say, I was born in London, England,spent the war in Sussex and came over here around '61 and lived most of the time in IL, but also in HA, CA and currently AZ. I think that the first praying mantis I saw was in Hawaii.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

If you guys used the IP Board Pro you would be able to read it.


----------



## Eldur (May 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> The box for changing the skin is right at the bottom of the page on the left next to "English."Oh, and I forgot to say, I was born in London, England,spent the war in Sussex and came over here around '61 and lived most of the time in IL, but also in HA, CA and currently AZ. I think that the first praying mantis I saw was in Hawaii.


Thanks, wow very much diffirence since I changed to IP borad pro! The green color on the orginal one you start with is very cool but this blue color I have now is much better to read off. I will keep this setting for sure.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

Eldur said:


> Thanks, wow very much diffirence since I changed to IP borad pro! The green color on the orginal one you start with is very cool but this blue color I have now is much better to read off. I will keep this setting for sure.


Don't get too used to it as it is going away and the Euphoria will be the only option. I don't like it either.


----------



## Eldur (May 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> Don't get too used to it as it is going away and the Euphoria will be the only option. I don't like it either.


But why?

Is it not possible to make a new Euphoria with lighter colors?

I know that in other forums it is possible to customize it.

And I was so happy to be finally able to read well this forum in stead of always kind of struggling.


----------



## jameslongo (May 25, 2009)

I live in Sydney, Australia. Here be many types of mantids. I have found Gardens (_O. ministralis_), False Gardens (_P. albofimbriata_), Snakes (_K. diademata_) and Large Browns (_A. latislaya_) but I'm sure there are cryptics here somewhere.


----------



## Katnapper (May 25, 2009)

Yes, that is better, Danny!    I don't have to highlight to read.    I've noticed I can't read small print very well recently... a noticeable decrease in last 6 months or so... and getting more difficult it seems all of the time. I think I'm going to have to either keep my "cheaters" (cheap generic magnifying eyeglasses) glued to me for when I need them    , or go back to the eye doctor and get an exam for some real ones.    Egads... is this what it means to be getting old?!!  :huh:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 25, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Yes, that is better, Danny!  I don't have to highlight to read.  I've noticed I can't read small print very well recently... a noticeable decrease in last 6 months or so... and getting more difficult it seems all of the time. I think I'm going to have to either keep my "cheaters" (cheap generic magnifying eyeglasses) glued to me for when I need them  , or go back to the eye doctor and get an exam for some real ones.  Egads... is this what it means to be getting old?!! :huh:


It's all down hill from here, Katt. One of the first things that happens is that after a night out drinking, it's much harder to get up and go to work. Your vision begins to fade, and after a while, even new spectacles don't help. Instead of taking your psychedelic drugs at a rave and charging around singing to the band, you drop a tab in yr easy chair and admire the purple halo around "I love Lucy." Instead of saying, "Ouch! My back aches!" you say "My regular back ache isn't quite so bad today!" You start saying things like, "When I was a kid," and "Back in the Day."

Policemen start to look like schoolboys. The list goes on and on.

I know that it will happen to me in a decade or two, and frankly, I'm dreading it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2009)

It's all down hill from here, Katt. One of the first things that happens is that after a night out drinking, it's much harder to get up and go to work. Your vision begins to fade, and after a while, even new spectacles don't help. Instead of taking your psychedelic drugs at a rave and charging around singing to the band, you drop a tab in yr easy chair and admire the purple halo around "I love Lucy." Instead of saying, "Ouch! My back aches!" you say "My regular back ache isn't quite so bad today!" You start saying things like, "When I was a kid," and "Back in the Day."

Policemen start to look like schoolboys. The list goes on and on.

I know that it will happen to me in a decade or two, and frankly, I'm dreading it!

[SIZE=12pt]So Phil &lt;_&lt; I take it if and when anyone is passing through Yuma thay need to pm you 2 find where the rave and the psychedelic drugs are  , or more my tast some pichers of a good beer like alaska amber and a cool band some B) "punk, ska, or swing, big band, or rock "  and you'll throw back a couple with whom ever pass through "ha ha" :lol: [/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper (May 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> It's all down hill from here, Katt. One of the first things that happens is that after a night out drinking, it's much harder to get up and go to work. Your vision begins to fade, and after a while, even new spectacles don't help. Instead of taking your psychedelic drugs at a rave and charging around singing to the band, you drop a tab in yr easy chair and admire the purple halo around "I love Lucy." Instead of saying, "Ouch! My back aches!" you say "My regular back ache isn't quite so bad today!" You start saying things like, "When I was a kid," and "Back in the Day."Policemen start to look like schoolboys. The list goes on and on.
> 
> I know that it will happen to me in a decade or two, and frankly, I'm dreading it!


  :lol:  , Phil.

PS.... Thanks again, Danny, for enlarging your text!!!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 25, 2009)

i was born in ontario, then at seven i moved to vancouver, not as interesting as others but whatever im only 16 who can blame me


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 25, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=12pt]So Phil &lt;_&lt; I take it if and when anyone is passing through Yuma thay need to pm you 2 find where the rave and the psychedelic drugs are  , or more my tast some pichers of a good beer like alaska amber and a cool band some B) "punk, ska, or swing, big band, or rock "  and you'll throw back a couple with whom ever pass through "ha ha" :lol: [/SIZE]


Ska? Did you say ska? What wave is that, then? We gave up on punk ska back in the late ninenities. This is a metal town! You'll find the raves out in the desert. Bring yr computer and yr GPS! Got a gun rack on yr truck?

And as a stranger passing through, you'll be able to score any drug you ask for, but they'll all be crystal, lol!


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (May 25, 2009)

i have lived in the mountains of Tennessee all 16 years of my life....i dont regret one year of it....

lots of wildlife just by poking my head out of my bedroom window


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 25, 2009)

Got so excited, I double posted!


----------



## jameslongo (May 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Ska? Did you say ska? What wave is that, then? We gave up on punk ska back in the late ninenities. This is a metal town! You'll find the raves out in the desert. Bring yr computer and yr GPS! Got a gun rack on yr truck?And as a stranger passing through, you'll be able to score any drug you ask for, but they'll all be crystal, lol!


Is the Desert Rock scene still prevalent in the old south west? I say down your cocktail of crystal &amp; peyote and crank up QOTSA, as you scream through the desert on the back of a rusty ute.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]No gun rack no truck :wacko: , I have A 2001 Jeep with Reel big Fish, and Shishigami " Japanese forest spirits

" decals on the sides B) , and as far as punk we just grow on and on and find some hole in the wall bar to hold up in till we ride the next wave of younger punks to come along h34r: "another beer bar keep and 2 kamakazi shots Im waiting for the band to play",  Ya Ska how about the Toasters Phil "Bucket" hes about your age ^_^ and hes still rockin oh ya hes from across the pond too, ya he aint a yank's as he told me -_- .[/SIZE]

Danny


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 26, 2009)

I live in Malaysia, saw many orchid mantis nymphs but only 1 adult when I was little.Now they are gone for some reason :angry: Wish I kept them but I did not know about mantids yet... :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## mantidian (May 26, 2009)

0- 6 years old -&gt; toilet bowl

7-13 years old -&gt; toilet bowl

currently -&gt; toilet bowl

believe it or not, I have a very interesting life.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 26, 2009)

A boy named Jonjoe said:


> 0- 6 years old -&gt; toilet bowl7-13 years old -&gt; toilet bowl
> 
> currently -&gt; toilet bowl
> 
> believe it or not, I have a very interesting life.


So do you take yr laptop into the toilet?  

I looked at yr website. Very nice!

But why the name change? Second one I've noticed in the past two days. I was going to change my name to "PhilonVirginiaDrjustnothofthePresbyterianchurchwheresomeSlimbatahangout," but I couldn't get it to fit!


----------



## jameslongo (May 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> So do you take yr laptop into the toilet?  I looked at yr website. Very nice!
> 
> But why the name change? Second one I've noticed in the past two days. I was going to change my name to "PhilonVirginiaDrjustnothofthePresbyterianchurchwheresomeSlimbatahangout," but I couldn't get it to fit!


And that pic of you messes me up. :blink: I almost want to skip your message just so I don't have to look at it


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 26, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> And that pic of you messes me up. :blink: I almost want to skip your message just so I don't have to look at it


You must use a laptop, James! On my screen I can see the contrast between his hairline and the black object behind him!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 27, 2009)

ive alwaz lived in california, only mantis ive ever seen anywhere was the S. Limbata, ive moved homes and schools every year to 2 years, same state dozens of cities, im really young but i have like 60 yrs expierence in life, ive done and seen to much ill put it that way lol i want to move to a different state but never had the guts to move some where with no way of making money to live lol i love change!


----------



## mantidian (May 27, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> So do you take yr laptop into the toilet?  I looked at yr website. Very nice!
> 
> But why the name change? Second one I've noticed in the past two days. I was going to change my name to "PhilonVirginiaDrjustnothofthePresbyterianchurchwheresomeSlimbatahangout," but I couldn't get it to fit!





jameslongo said:


> And that pic of you messes me up. :blink: I almost want to skip your message just so I don't have to look at it


Yup the toilet bowl produces stuff that I need like food. But its weird cos my food is always brown. and I always get lemon juice for a drink.Phil: thanks! my website isn't ready yet though...haha I changed the named cos I was bored.

James( or becky!): Hey my head isn't terrible right??!!

Btw I also caught a leaf insect at a mangrove board walk today!


----------



## kamakiri (May 27, 2009)

IN yo' back yardz...stealin' youz mantizez!


----------

